# Some Engines I have built



## AllThumbs (Jan 18, 2008)

I am new here. Just a couple projects I have done.

These have also been posted on another forum, but here they are anyways:

V-4 Steam Engine

[youtube=425,350]n9n6udK6ISE[/youtube]

Eric


----------



## AllThumbs (Jan 18, 2008)

A Webster 4 stroke IC engine

[youtube=425,350]mIYFJ_70WhM[/youtube]
Eric


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 18, 2008)

I see you have found us, Eric.

Welcome!

Cheers
Eric


----------



## AllThumbs (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, thanks. I think I will like it here better. I think I am talking to myself over there sometimes.

Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice engines, Welcome to the groop:O)

Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 18, 2008)

AllThumbs  said:
			
		

> Yeah, thanks. I think I will like it here better. I think I am talking to myself over there sometimes.
> 
> Eric



There is a bunch of great people here. You will recognize a few names from over there (and other places).

Now submit that V-4 to HSM and get it published. I keep thinking about trying to figure it out and that would save me a lot of time.

Eric


----------



## AllThumbs (Jan 18, 2008)

Download my drawing in eDrawing format here:www.ody.ca/~envanandel/4 cyl new.EASM 

and download the free viewer here:http://www.solidworks.com/pages/programs/eDrawings/e2_download.html?Language=English

Choose eDrawing viewer only and download.

You can right click on parts to make transparent, rotate, zoom etc.

Eric


----------



## AllThumbs (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is my latest. Inline 2 cylinder, 4 stroke, water cooled. 









This one doesn't run yet. Not finished.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, well that isn't bad..... 





WOW!
Nice work!!!
Once it's running we WILL be the first to see it, won't we? 

Rick


----------



## 1Kenny (Jan 18, 2008)

Eric,

Thats nice. I think I need more thumbs. ;D

Kenny


----------



## Mike.S (Jan 18, 2008)

WOW!
very nice work!
id love to see your last one running, reminds me of a willys jeep engine for some reason.


----------



## AllThumbs (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks guys. You will be the first to see it running. IF it runs that is...

Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 18, 2008)

Neat little two cylinder you have there. It'll run fine... After your finished:O)

Wes


----------



## zig 2007 (Jan 19, 2008)

nice to see you joined this site balsa


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 19, 2008)

Ahhh...would that be Eric "Balsaman" of longtime home CNC fame? Small world!

You and I bumped into each other on that old "Looking for a CNC mill" thread on RCGroups back in 2002! Time flies when you're havin' fun.

Good to have you aboard Sir Eric. Beautiful work (as always) on the engines. Please put together some of your wonderful build threads with tons of pictures showing how you set up and machined your engine parts. I'm sure you probably have CNC stock feeders, tool changers, and floor sweeping machines by now.

Milton


----------



## cfellows (Jan 19, 2008)

AllThumbs  said:
			
		

> Here is my latest. Inline 2 cylinder, 4 stroke, water cooled.
> This one doesn't run yet. Not finished.



Very nice work. What's the bore and stroke of this little beauty? Did you use CNC to mill the intake manifold? 

Chuck


----------



## AllThumbs (Jan 19, 2008)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Very nice work. What's the bore and stroke of this little beauty? Did you use CNC to mill the intake manifold?
> 
> Chuck



Thanks Chuck

I have a converted mill drill and a manual 8x12 lathe. My mill drill can be run cnc or semi manualy (It has a electronic handwheel), so 80% of the mill work is done cnc. I have been doing machining for around 2 years now (off and on). Love it!

The mill/drill needs a new thread. I have some video I will post soon.

E


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 19, 2008)

Very impressive engines Eric. WOW!


----------



## AllThumbs (Jan 19, 2008)

7/8" bore, 3/4" stroke if my memory serves


----------



## AllThumbs (Jan 20, 2008)

Getting close. I got the valves lapped, springs and keepers in there. Made the exhaust as mean looking as possible. I might cut the ends off at 45 degrees...not sure. I need to concoct an ignition system now. If it runs it will get a water pump and rad too.


----------



## 1Kenny (Jan 20, 2008)

Eric,

The engine is looking great. I have followed the progress of this on CNCzone. Glad you are showing it here and I love mean looking engines.

Kenny


----------



## zeusrekning (Jan 20, 2008)

I really like that. Did you build the carb or is it off the shelf.


----------



## AllThumbs (Jan 20, 2008)

zeusrekning  said:
			
		

> I really like that. Did you build the carb or is it off the shelf.



It's from an old OS Max .35 engine. I would like to build a carb for this engine eventually.


----------



## Bernd (Jan 20, 2008)

Kenny,

Nice looking engine. Once I get more time I'd like to build something like that. 8)
It sure would look great in an airboat, probably sound good to. 

Regards,
Bernd


----------



## AllThumbs (Feb 23, 2008)

It doesn't quite seem to want to run with that carb. Burps and farts but no steady run. Maybe it's too big. I will build a new one.

E


----------



## lathe nut (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok, that's it I can't take it anymore, you fellows are to good, I am just cutting threads of the lathe, can do some things but you fellows, I guess there should be a law against being that good and making things that make a fellow like wonder where have I been all my life, you all are good, here I go again, I am going to have to live to be 400 years old now, I really enjoy this bunch, I have been saving the pictures, going to get there some day, thanks fellows, take care, Lathe Nut


----------



## AllThumbs (Feb 23, 2008)

Uhmm, thanks. Not that good. It doesn't even run. ;D

E


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 23, 2008)

That's a great looking engine. Keep at it, and it WILL run. When I put my first runner together I could barely rotate the flywheel. Now it runs happily all day long. 
Success, ;D
Phil


----------



## rake60 (Feb 23, 2008)

Don't give up on it Eric.

I've built flame lickers in a week that didn't until 6 months later.

Making it like the "_picture_" is the easy part.
Just about any machinist (professional or hobbyist) can do that.
Bringing it to life is a whole new phase of the hobby.

You'll get it.
And, when you do, WE SEE IT FIRST! Right?


----------



## Powder keg (Feb 23, 2008)

Keep after it Eric! You'll get her purring:O) 

Wes


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Feb 24, 2008)

AllThumbs  said:
			
		

> It doesn't quite seem to want to run with that carb. Burps and farts but no steady run. Maybe it's too big.


 What a beautiful engine, like all your work!

If my cipher'n is right, you got .90 cu. in there. That lil' ol' .35 carb. should be fine for low speed running. It's gonna need a needle valve though.


----------



## AllThumbs (Feb 24, 2008)

DICKEYBIRD  said:
			
		

> What a beautiful engine, like all your work!
> 
> If my cipher'n is right, you got .90 cu. in there. That lil' ol' .35 carb. should be fine for low speed running. It's gonna need a needle valve though.



It's got one. The .09 cu. in is in two cylinders. I think the carb needs to be sized for just one of them. I will try it again before I rip it off. 

Thinking about it now it seems like it was only hammering on one cylinder. I should check both cylinders compression. I may need to raise the comp. a bit too. It's only 4.5:1 or so. I can easily raise it by machining .050 - .100 off the cylinder block.

E


----------

